

How to walk across a parking lot - pelf
http://www.raptitude.com/2011/09/how-to-walk-across-a-parking-lot/

======
ianstallings
The older I get the more I can relate to this. Drink in the moment because it
won't be here again. Pay attention. Listen. Look around. Enjoy.

I used to walk in Brooklyn a lot and my friends would always make fun of my
slow pace. But I'd always tell them "stopping to smell the roses" isn't just a
cliche. It's a life philosophy.

------
bowerbird
whoa! who let the poetry get in the tech space?

very nice piece. "if you get it, you get it..."

-bowerbird

